# Removing and replacing glovebox



## Ashgoodly (Feb 9, 2021)

Does anyone know how to take out a glovebox so that we can put a new one? I am not trying to replace the cabin filter, I need to completely take it out. My husband removed all the screws he could see but it’s still attached?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you trying to do this?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashgoodly (Feb 9, 2021)

No, we bought a new glovebox and we’re trying to replace


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Removing
– If equipped, remove the Information Electronics Control
Module 1 -J794-. Refer to ⇒ Communication; Rep. Gr. 91;
Infotainment System; Information Electronics Control Module
1 -J794-, Removing and Installing.
– Remove the bolts -2 and 4- in the footwell.
– Open the glove compartment lid -1- and remove the four
bolts -3-.
– Unclip the glove compartment from the instrument panel and
remove it just far enough until the hose for the glove compartment
cooling is accessible.
– Remove the glove compartment cooling hose from the glove
compartment.
– Disconnect any connectors from the glove compartment,
free up the wiring guides and remove the glove compartment.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

It looks like there is one hidden screw that is behind the electronic module/blank cover depending on what you have equipped.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a how-to posted in another thread:








Plug and play amplifier (NOT Match)


https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_PNPAMP_VW16.html Just got off the phone with Enfig. They told me it should work fine with the Atlas as they have confirmed it works with the Tiguan. The kit has all the harnesses for a plug and play addition of...




www.vwvortex.com




.


----------



## Ashgoodly (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you all! He ended up figuring it out! Wish I could explain but it was super cumbersome! Basically there was a screw behind the radio


----------

